# Plant identification



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone know what these are?

















A friend has them in his yard. I got a cutting off the second one. He said it blooms blue. The first one he said blooms white. It's got a rubbery feel to the leaves. I'm going to get a cutting off it when I find out what it is and how to root it.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

The first pic is a Hosta, the second pic are Blue Bells I THINK but not sure.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> The first pic is a Hosta, the second pic are Blue Bells I THINK but not sure.


I have hostas and it looks nothing like the ones I have. Different type maybe? It has thick rubbery leaves.

Edit: looked it up. Hosta is correct. Wow. I never saw a blue one before. Definitely getting some. Thanks!!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Have you seen its flower, wonder if this is it?

Hosta

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hosta_sieboldiana_Elegans2UME.jpg


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

It's about to bloom. I'm gonna check it out when it does. He wants to wait for the bloom to start digging up part of it for me.


----------

